# Could build defaults be changed for Firebird 2.5 database server



## graemeg (Jan 21, 2013)

I just tried to install Firebird 2.5.x database server and got a error in the lines of "you must not be root when trying to build this port". I was using the usual command:

`# make install clean`

Trying to compile as my normal user obviously failed too, as I don't have write access in that directory.

A quick Google search revealed what I had to do instead (as root).

```
make -DPACKAGE_BUILDING
    make install
    make clean
```
That worked perfectly. Searching these forums I found the same issue mentioned back in 2010-2011. Can't the ports collection be updated for the Firebird DB packages to default to the the correct instructions - instead of tripping up every person that tries to install Firebird server, and then has to Google for a solution? The rest of ports works so seamless, and it is a shame that Firebird server doesn't.

BTW: I was using 64-bit FreeBSD 9.1


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 21, 2013)

The full message in /usr/ports/databases/firebird25-server/Makefile is

```
==> Please do not build ${PORTNAME} as 'root' because this may cause conflicts with SysV semaphores of running services.
```

Certainly the first question a user is going to ask will be "then how *should* I build it?"  Please enter a PR to let the maintainer know.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2013)

If I read that message correctly, if you build the port as root you are going to have issues because of System V semaphores that have the same name as the semaphores used with the currently running Firebird database. This issue _should_ only arise if you are building the port while there's already a Firebird database running.


----------



## graemeg (Jan 21, 2013)

@SirDice:
I'm fairly new to FreeBSD... I only know the usual 'make install clean' for ports. I couldn't get it to compile with root, so my first thought was... OK, then I must obviously compile it as my own user. As I mentioned, that didn't work due to write permission issues (which makes perfect sense).

As for what the error means when I tried to compile as root... I have no idea.  I've only ever run Firebird Database Server under Linux and Windows.

All other ports I've installed compile and install perfectly using 'make install clean' - so I assume this port is maybe not as well maintained or something (seeing that I found the same issue in a post from 2010), otherwise the usual command should have worked too.

The solution was easy to find on Google, so my question here is, couldn't that solution be made the default when you type 'make install clean'. Or the makefile must to more checks before abruptly halting compilation (based on your suggestion).

I'll file a problem report anyway.


----------

